# Wow what a song and video



## painswessex (10 Nov 2006)

not sure if this has been posted yet saw it on the CTV website. It is a long link i hope it works.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/HTMLTemplate?tf=/ctv/mar/video/new_player.html&cf=ctv/mar/ctv.cfg&hub=Specials&video_link_high=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/11/10/ctvvideologger2_500kbps_2006_11_10_1163190974.wmv&video_link_low=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/11/10/ctvvideologger2_218kbps_2006_11_10_1163189452.wmv&clip_start=00:00:53.68&clip_end=00:04:10.25&clip_caption=Canada AM: George Canyon's musical tribute to fallen soldiers&clip_id=ctvnews.20061110.00170000-00170214-clip1&subhub=video&no_ads=&sortdate=20061110&slug=fallen_soldier_song_061110&archive=CTVNews


----------



## Pea (10 Nov 2006)

George Canyon Tribute to the Canadian Forces - Canada AM

I just fixed the link up. I watched this on Canada AM this morning, and I have to admit I bawled. But I'm an emotional female. :-[ 
Kudos to George Canyon for such a beautiful song, that definitely tugs on the heart strings, and unfortunately is too true for many.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Nov 2006)

well...

That one was....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Nov 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> well...
> 
> That one was....



Yeah.  I hear you.  

Looks like he "gets" it.  Good vid.


----------



## 043 (11 Nov 2006)

Outstanding................snot bubbles everywhere.........................very painful song yet very good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## painswessex (11 Nov 2006)

I just seen this young man on global BC. This is one powerful song.

http://www.canadaremembered.com/#

Click on the links on the right side. 

The following is right from the song writer, Shawn Hlookoff own words.

Soldiers are often criticized instead of recognized for the work they do. Growing up I've seen many negative stories on news stations about people who view soldiers as killing machines and wastes of taxpayers money. We seem to forget that soldiers are human beings first and deserve
to be treated as you and I would expect to be. I'm not saying war is right or wrong. Believe it
or not I've talked to soldiers that don't support the war and don't support the leader who sends them there. However, the military is a place where they can fit in. A place where they can be part of something on a larger scale. A place that allows them to provide for their family. A place
where they can make a difference for you and I. All I'm saying is respect them for who they are,
respect them for the little girl or boy who's waiting for mommy or daddy to come home.
Respect them for you.


----------



## 043 (11 Nov 2006)

Again, another great song!


----------



## DELTA108 (14 Nov 2006)

wow. Great songs.  :'(


----------



## once a gunner (14 Nov 2006)

Does any play guitar and figured out the chords for this Shawn Hlookoff song??


----------



## patrick666 (14 Nov 2006)

Thank you George.   

I'd like to find the chords for this song as well. Is there a title?


----------



## Baloo (7 Feb 2007)

Just wanted to update anyone who liked the song, that the video is premiering tonight on the CMT channel tonight at 8:50 ET, 5:50 PT and 9:50 ATL. Should be a good one. Apparently, it still retains the Canadian Forces theme, so I'll be sure to tune in.


----------



## Pea (7 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I am looking forward to seeing this tonight.

Warning to the emotional, (ie Me) have kleenex handy.  :-[


----------



## muffin (7 Feb 2007)

I love this song - it gets me every time I hear it - and I do not generally like country music.

Edit: Spelling - good thing Pea takes such good care of me


----------



## Private Parts (7 Feb 2007)

I just saw it on CMT - thank you George


----------



## ladybugmabj (7 Feb 2007)

I don't know what CMT you were watching, but I have Roseanne on at 8:50, and now Reba...I will definitely watch for it though..


----------



## gaspasser (7 Feb 2007)

... :'(...
---------heart string...



lump in throat.... :'(
Nice tribute


----------



## tabernac (7 Feb 2007)

Very touching. 
I wouldn't mind seeing the video.


----------



## camochick (8 Feb 2007)

The video was shown right after roseanne, before Reba. I thought it was sweet. It had some good old Canadian cheese in it, but it was well done and got the point across. I love George Canyon even more now!! :-*<----That's for George


----------



## ladybugmabj (8 Feb 2007)

i saw the credits for Roseanne and thought that I had the wrong night..errrrrrrrrrrrr :crybaby: Thanks. I will keep an eye out for it


----------



## Pea (8 Feb 2007)

I really liked this video. I think George did a great job, and what a nice way to honor our troops and their families. I think he got his point across too.

An emotional video, but a good one. (ok.. I blubbered..) Thanks George!!  :-*


----------



## ladybugmabj (8 Feb 2007)

WOW!!  As a wife of an infantry soldier currently serving on his 3rd Afghanistan mission, and losing 6 company mates, that video certainly hits (sorry for the pun), close to home for me. It was only Sunday, when I got a call from hubby saying "I'm fine, we're all okay" after a suicide bomber tried to hit a convoy on Hwy 1. My hubby's LAV was the one to sustain most of the damage. 
 Thank you George, for a beautiful song!


----------



## proudnurse (8 Feb 2007)

I haven't had the pleasure of seeing the video on CMT yet, because I was at work when they showed it tonight. They stop playing videos on that channel after a certain time where I am at. I have heard it on the radio few times now though. It's wonderful when these artists take the time to pay tribute. 

God Bless George, The Troops & thier Loved Ones  

~Rebecca~


----------



## ladybugmabj (8 Feb 2007)

I caught it between "Totally Country" and "Hope and Faith"...I think they are showing it between shows..hopefully you can catch it then.... I heard it was on after Roseanne and Reba...wait for the credits to finish, then red head boy comes on saying this is a "special presentation".


----------



## proudnurse (8 Feb 2007)

Thanks! I just put CMT on, to see if they would play it, but it went straight from the end of Roseanne a few commercials, then Reba. I love CMT, so I'll hopefully catch it tomorrow  

~Rebecca~


----------



## Baloo (8 Feb 2007)

For those of you that missed it...its on the George Canyon website.

http://www.georgecanyon.com/video.html

If you follow that, it will lead to his videos...the newest being near the top.


----------



## Desert_Fox (12 Feb 2007)

I unfortunately don't have WM... curse you Mac... curse you...


----------



## Robbie (12 Feb 2007)

Very good video.  

Good to see support like this


----------



## proudnurse (13 Feb 2007)

Okay, I finally got to see it. I had CMT on yesterday when I was doing some stuff around the house. Powerful song, and an even more powerful video. George really did touch home with that one. 

~Rebecca~


----------



## 043 (15 Feb 2007)

Damn it!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't stop watching it...........sniff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siggywife (16 Feb 2007)

Okay one word...

 :crybaby:

Siggy


----------



## 28402 engineers (16 Feb 2007)

:'(..........that's a beautiful song. I watched the video with my girlfriend and I think i cried more than she did. Not to mess up the vibe, but the AR he uses in the video doesn't look like a C7, but more like an M-16. Maybe C8. Either way, i don't care, its just a good song.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Feb 2007)

Wow....I.....ummm....


----------



## RR07 (17 Feb 2007)

Stridsvagn_122 said:
			
		

> :'(..........that's a beautiful song. I watched the video with my girlfriend and I think i cried more than she did. Not to mess up the vibe, but the AR he uses in the video doesn't look like a C7, but more like an M-16. Maybe C8. Either way, i don't care, its just a good song.




True, a bit off topic, but he was definitely using a C8.


----------

